# Need ideas/links to turbine jetpack for a Deamon Prince.



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

The title pretty much says it all. I'm going to be modeling a Nurgle DPrince w/ Wings (possibly from the new plastic kit when it comes out) and I'm not a fan of a big, lumbering, slimey monster with bat-like wings. So if anyone has some modeling ideas or links to I how I could achieve this please post. :victory:


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Whirlwind Launchers with Drop Pod turbines added.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ork Dethkoptas.

But you have to call him 'Daemon Prince Whirlagig'.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The engines of a Land Speeder could work with some added GS work, I've seen something similar done before. Looks really neat on the current Nurgle Prince!


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!

lav25gunner: Thats perfect. I think I can manage that.

Orochi: Awsome idea, but I was going for an "AAAHHHHH RUN!" reaction and not an "LMAO, he looks like a hobo-DPrince." reaction lol.

Cruor99: That could possibly be better, I'll have to look at the parts to see which looks better.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

a havoc launcher also might work!


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

I used the engines from a Valkyrie kit, cut down to make them shorter. They work pretty well size-wise with the current metal DP kits. I'll try and get my crap-tastic camera to take a decent picture.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not sure if they sell Balrog Wings anymore but you could try getting those things on ebay if they are still being sold. Those things are the shit. They look good on Daemon princes and hive tyrants.


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

@ckcrawford: Yea I was just going for a moer "machine" feel to the model and not so much "deamon".


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Taking the FW blight drone as a cue, how about a couple of these on his back, Green Stffued up and with a ducted prop?










The site has loads of cool old looking radial engines (i found it looking for engines for project of my own)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

What about using the actual blight drone parts? They are nurgley after all.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Ork Dethkoptas.
> 
> But you have to call him 'Daemon Prince Whirlagig'.


YES. YEEESSSSS


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

You could try getting some lego aircraft engines, and then using GS to make them look more Chaotic. Bricklink has tons of individual lego parts, and this might be the sort of thing you're looking for.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Doombreed said:


> The title pretty much says it all. I'm going to be modeling a Nurgle DPrince w/ Wings (possibly from the new plastic kit when it comes out) and I'm not a fan of a big, lumbering, slimey monster with bat-like wings. So if anyone has some modeling ideas or links to I how I could achieve this please post. :victory:


new deamon prince actually has some jet like back attachments included in the set.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

umm tau engines


----------

